# Dealing with dentists



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I've been visiting a new dentist (have only had three visits). My friends recommended him, and he seems to be reasonably good, but I don't have much of a relationship with him yet. So I don't really know his style, but at first glance, he seems good.

After some routine stuff today, which went fine, the receptionist wanted to schedule me for my next cleaning. But while talking about the cleaning she also said "and I see that you'll need a filling on an upper tooth".

I stopped her at that point and said: no, that's not something I agreed to, and I don't even really know what you're talking about there. The dentist and I had a preliminary discussion, but I didn't decide to do anything.

What is the correct way to handle this dentist? I want to be crystal clear that we must first discuss potential work, I need to fully understand the situation, and I *must agree to the plan* before we proceed with it. I don't want to just abandon the dentist right away, because dentists are often pushy, and maybe he doesn't understand my style yet.

It's also possible that the receptionist misinterpreted notes in the file. She actually had another fact wrong as well. So I don't know if the dentist is "jumping the gun" on doing dental work, or if the receptionist is making mistakes.

I'd love some advice, because I find dealing with dentists is stressful. Would this be a good idea, if I phoned the Reception and said:



> "You brought up new dental work, which you saw in my file, but I'm a bit troubled by that. That's not work that I'm on board with, I did not agree to it. There's an ongoing discussion with the dentist about options, and I'd like to continue that discussion with him to explore options. But it hasn't been decided yet".


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> I stopped her at that point and said: no, that's not something I agreed to, and I don't even really know what you're talking about there. The dentist and I had a preliminary discussion, but I didn't decide to do anything.
> 
> What is the correct way to handle this dentist?


Exactly what you did above .. point out the mistake and move along. 

Yes, some dentists can be a bit pushy ... just discuss any findings and be totally clear on the direction. In other words, "I'll hold off on the filling for now and we'll see if anything is needed on my next checkup".


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cainvest said:


> Exactly what you did above .. point out the mistake and move along.
> 
> Yes, some dentists can be a bit pushy ... just discuss any findings and be totally clear on the direction. In other words, "I'll hold off on the filling for now and we'll see if anything is needed on my next checkup".


Thanks, this is helpful.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

I take a similar approach with the rare time I visit a car dealer and they start with the recommendations. I politely say, “ thank you. Can you put the recommendations in writing with estimated costs, and I’ll review it at home.”

I haven’t found a dentist I truly like. Our current one is ok. They review what THEY want to do before a cleaning (scaling, polish, fluoride, X-rays, recall). At least they give you an opportunity to agree or decline. What I don’t like is that they assume every cleaning will be the same. I neglected going for a longer stretch during COVID, so naturally my next cleaning required more scaling. 3 units I think. They then assume and book you for 3 units for the next session. (Ie. Our receipt shows the next appointment and procedures on it).

as an aside, I’ve read that polishing and flouride aren’t required for most people. I try and limit X-rays (at a minimum) to every 3 years.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

I feel regardless whether you discussed a situation with the dentist or not, the reception desk simply gets information on their computer that says certain things need attention. 

With my dentist, he may say that a filling needs replacing and that a crown needs replacing, and that waiting too long will make the situation worse. I might ask him which should be done first and he'll tell me what he thinks. Then when I get to reception, the girl asks if I want to schedule the two things that show needing attention. I might say do the filling and wait on the crown because that's what I discussed with the dentist.

That's how mine works anyway.

ltr


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Re post #1, I wouldn't sweat it if you weren't given an appointment (with a date and time). Once given and no show without 48 hours notice happens will result in a few dollars penalty (unless waived). I think the receptionist was trying to be efficient there. My dentist has regular appointments that are 2 months out unless put on a "waiting list (aka cancellations)". 

In regards to treatment (and services), the dentist call the shots (as it's his business practice) so treatments have to be discussed and agreed with the patient. And I wouldn't wait too long to go with that filling since cavities only get worst/bigger.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> ..
> After some routine stuff today, which went fine, the receptionist wanted to schedule me for my next cleaning. But while talking about the cleaning she also said "and I see that you'll need a filling on an upper tooth".
> 
> I stopped her at that point and said: no, that's not something I agreed to, and I don't even really know what you're talking about there. The dentist and I had a preliminary discussion, but I didn't decide to do anything.
> ..


He likely wrote down his recommendation, that you discussed.
His notes could say "needs this", or "recommended this", and the receptionist likely assumed you'd proceed with the recommended procedure.

The thing is it's just a small filling, my dentist tells me I need it, then I get it. 
If it's a filling, they might say you need a filling, or we should seal this 
For more complex stuff, maybe get a second opinion, but not for something as simple as a filling, I just get it fixed.

The thing is if it's complex or there are risks and trade offs, thinking about it is fine.
But to deal with a basic dental carie or cavity, I'd just get it done. If you doubt his ability to diagnose a carie, why would you go there, it's almost insulting.

If it's just a bit of dental anxiety, that's understandable, but better a carie than a root canal.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

james4beach said:


> I stopped her at that point and said: no, that's not something I agreed to, and I don't even really know what you're talking about there. The dentist and I had a preliminary discussion, but I didn't decide to do anything.
> 
> What is the correct way to handle this dentist? I want to be crystal clear that we must first discuss potential work, I need to fully understand the situation, and I *must agree to the plan* before we proceed with it. I don't want to just abandon the dentist right away, because dentists are often pushy, and maybe he doesn't understand my style yet.


Happened to me when I was a teen at a new dentist

Let my parents know, went for a 2nd opinion and nothing was needed

Pretty sure most people are NPCs and just accept this stuff


----------



## MrBlackhill (Jun 10, 2020)

james4beach said:


> After some routine stuff today, which went fine, the receptionist wanted to schedule me for my next cleaning. But while talking about the cleaning she also said "and I see that you'll need a filling on an upper tooth".
> 
> I stopped her at that point and said: no, that's not something I agreed to, and I don't even really know what you're talking about there. The dentist and I had a preliminary discussion, but I didn't decide to do anything.


I believe the dentist simply makes recommendations and then with the receptionist you decide whether or not you take the appointments, so that's why the receptionist will mention everything that has been recommended by the dentist. If while you discussed with the dentist you clearly said you wouldn't do it, then maybe he wouldn't follow up the information to the receptionist, but otherwise I've always seen that the final agreement is only when you take the appointments. And even at that point, you can still cancel afterwards.

The only major issue I have with dentists is when they start talking about some bigger interventions requiring a specialist. I've been going to the same dental clinic for quite a few years now and at some point I didn't get the same dental hygienist and dentist and they suggested I should see a periodontist which surprised me and worried me. I decided not to follow up with the advice and upon the next visit to the same clinic I changed dental hygienist and dentist and they said there was absolutely no issue, no need for intervention or specialist, only prevention.

Hard to know what are the best advice nowadays. Is it being pushy or is it genuine advice? You never know because the private sector is all about making profits.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree with all this stuff, but really, it's a filling.
If you need a filling, it is best to get it right away.
You discussed it, and it's so straightforward and obvious I don't think any dentist would assume you'd end the conversation without coming to a conclusion.

If this is such an issue, what possible reason to NOT get the filling right away do you have?
I'm being serious, I honestly can't think of many reasons to not get a filling that you need.
Cost ($100-200), or you think the dentist is incompetent?


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

I’ve been attending the same dental clinic for many years - twice a year. My initial visit is with the hygienist who cleans my tooth etc. Once a year the dentist then conducts the examination (the hygienist is present and makes notes of the dentist’s comment) at which time we discuss any potential issues and possible procedures. The hygienist then books my next appointment. The receptionist is only responsible for contacting my insurer to determine amount of the bill. Never have I had a discussion with the receptionist about suggested procedures.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

MrMatt said:


> If this is such an issue, what possible reason to NOT get the filling right away do you have?
> I'm being serious, I honestly can't think of many reasons to not get a filling that you need.
> Cost ($100-200), or you think the dentist is incompetent?


Generally it is a good idea to get it fixed however there are times when very small damage can be repaired by the tooth itself.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

cainvest said:


> Generally it is a good idea to get it fixed however there are times *when very small damage can be repaired by the tooth itself.*


 ... this is a first I heard of this. Would be interested to know what "very small damage" can a tooth self-repair? I'm only aware a shark can do this but humans? Very interesting!


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

cainvest said:


> Generally it is a good idea to get it fixed however there are times when very small damage can be repaired by the tooth itself.


For those my doesn't do a fill, he'll seal it, or he'll note as a "watch". But again, why wouldn't you just get the recommended treatment?


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

I had been ok using semi adequate dentists for many years. The problem happens if you ever need emergency service and you realize your disengaged $300/hr grinder operator could care less.

Six years ago, I broke a tooth. It was slicing up my mouth pretty bad. The receptionist offered a booking three months out. She literally yelled when I asked to have the dentist call me back.

It took a day of calling around but I found a guy who had a look, ground the sharpness off the tooth which stopped the bleeding, and booked me in for a couple of weeks later for a crown.

How much blood would I have lost, if he hasn't helped me? What are the odds I would have had a nasty blood infection?

Suffice to say, I am loyal to my current dentist. I highly appreciate his professionalism. I should not have been so casual about having a poor dentist for so long.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

TomB16 said:


> I had been ok using semi adequate dentists for many years. The problem happens if you ever need emergency service and you realize your disengaged $300/hr grinder operator could care less.


I have my dentists personal cell phone #


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> For those my doesn't do a fill, he'll seal it, or he'll note as a "watch". But again, why wouldn't you just get the recommended treatment?


I never had a cavity my whole life, then I went to a new dentist and she told me I had a cavity at every visit. I think she was a scammer because after a few times, I switched dentists again, and bammo, no more cavities (or very few).


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Spudd said:


> I never had a cavity my whole life, then I went to a new dentist and she told me I had a cavity at every visit. I think she was a scammer because after a few times, I switched dentists again, and bammo, no more cavities (or very few).


 ... I'm trying to get my head around this "_no more cavities (or very few)". _

Did you get a cavity eventually? I mean the dentist can't just arbitrarily say "hey you got a cavity" since you would say to him/her "prove it to me like show it to me on the x-ray". I would interested to know how your first (the she) dentist can show you a cavity EACH time this way.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

I spend my winters in South Texas. I am 15 minutes away from my Mexican dentist. He has been doing my dental work for 13 years. Root canal and a crown $300, a filling is $60 and a cleaning is $20 all in US dollars. He fills out my Sunlife insurance forms. Will miss this good guy when I can no longer winter in Texas.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... I'm trying to get my head around this "_no more cavities (or very few)". _
> 
> Did you get a cavity eventually? I mean the dentist can't just arbitrarily say "hey you got a cavity" since you would say to him/her "prove it to me like show it to me on the x-ray". I would interested to know how your first (the she) dentist can show you a cavity EACH time this way.


Dentist was drilling holes because that's how they get paid beav. Insurance pays anyways so there's no moral hazard in their minds

Who says "prove it" to a dentist  They could show you any poor smucks x-ray it's not like you'd know. There's NPCs everywhere I swear


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't know when the checkup frequency changed from 1 yr to like 5 or 6 months, but I don't like that. Seems like I get calls every month about booking my next checkup, as I'm due. I think every 10 months or so is fine. Seems like a waste otherwise. Only 1 cavity my whole life, and that was just a couple yrs ago.


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Spudd said:


> I never had a cavity my whole life, then I went to a new dentist and she told me I had a cavity at every visit. I think she was a scammer because after a few times, I switched dentists again, and bammo, no more cavities (or very few).


She's probably a big rap fan and enjoys giving everyone a pimp grille.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

TomB16 said:


> She's probably a big rap fan and enjoys giving everyone a pimp grille.


Haven't you heard all the kids nowadays

FR FR no cap


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

nobleea said:


> I don't know when the checkup frequency changed from 1 yr to like 5 or 6 months, but I don't like that. Seems like I get calls every month about booking my next checkup, as I'm due. I think every 10 months or so is fine. Seems like a waste otherwise. Only 1 cavity my whole life, and that was just a couple yrs ago.


I'm still on 12 months. In fact, I had a cleaning two months ago, it had been 12 months but the dentist was busy. He said we could either book another appointment or let it slide until the next cleaning. Neither of us were all that worried about it. He is a younger guy, just out of school, and he is aggressive with his treatment.

I usually get my teeth cleaned when I go to Mexico and it's always crazy cheap (maybe $500 pesos so about $35 CAD) but they don't do as good a job as my hygienist in Canada so I still go as often here. My Canadian hygienist could scrape the wood pulp out of Beaver's front teeth, press it into MDF, and build a wall cabinet display for her gut twisting pictures of gum disease.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the notes above about your experiences. This helps me understand how to "navigate" the system.



Beaver101 said:


> And I wouldn't wait too long to go with that filling since cavities only get worst/bigger.


Ah that's the thing that raised alarm bells for me. *There is no cavity*. In fact I specifically asked him on the recent visit if there's decay there (top) and he said no.

He wants to do a preemptive filling because the enamel has weakened. But many people's enamel wears with age or teeth grinding, so it's a natural thing. Loss of enamel does make the tooth more susceptible to decay but it does not automatically require intervention. I suppose if the enamel loss is really extreme, there's a bigger reason to do something.

In my case, there's NO tooth decay, no pain, no sensitivity. Why would I get a filling or a crown? He's pushing for those.

Do you see why it makes me anxious when the receptionist starts talking about booking my filling/crown?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

cainvest said:


> Generally it is a good idea to get it fixed however there are times when very small damage can be repaired by the tooth itself.


Yes, very early stages of damage to the enamel can be fixed by keeping the surface clean, and high fluoride use. The fluoride re-mineralizes the surface. This can be done with Prevident high-fluoride toothpaste. Or I suppose if you eat lots of healthy foods rich in calcium, phosphate, etc. Or whatever the tooth's mineral mix is.

You only need a filling when decay has progressed through the enamel and into the dentin. That's a cavity that needs to be removed and filled, because it's progressing.

My concern with this particular dentist is that he's trying to get me to do a filling or crown, just because the enamel is weak, even when there is NO tooth decay. He is probably correct that this tooth will eventually end up with some decay (because it's true that the enamel has heavily worn) but I think I disagree with him about the urgency of doing that work.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

MrMatt said:


> I agree with all this stuff, but really, it's a filling.
> If you need a filling, it is best to get it right away.


No again, it's not clear that I need a filling. He even said clearly (because I asked him) that there is no decay.

I've known this tooth has had weakened enamel for 10+ years. I've seen 3 other dentists over the years. All of them said that it's at high risk of decay, and I should keep an eye on it. This is the first guy who's said that I should preemptively drill and fill, or crown, the tooth ... even when there's no decay.

It's possible there's some new change, or nuance I haven't gotten, but I suspect he' s just trying to be diligent. The discussion I want to have with him is: why do a filling or crown, when there's no decay, no pain, no sensitivity? Why not leave it alone?


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

A lot of dentists are running borderline insurance fraud operations. They ask if you have insurance/how good it is. Then add extraneous services to try and max it out. Would not be surprised if they bill insurance clients for services not delivered.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

andrewf said:


> A lot of dentists are running borderline insurance fraud operations. They ask if you have insurance/how good it is. Then add extraneous services to try and max it out. Would not be surprised if they bill insurance clients for services not delivered.


Yeah, and as year-end approaches, they get a flurry of activity as people use up their insurance. My dentist even sends out an email with a reminder that the year end (for insurance) is approaching.

It's that kind of thing which immediately makes me suspicious when a dentist is pushing me to do dental work which sounds unnecessary. I don't trust that they are giving me an unbiased medical opinion.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

andrewf said:


> A lot of dentists are running borderline insurance fraud operations. They ask if you have insurance/how good it is. Then add extraneous services to try and max it out. Would not be surprised if they bill insurance clients for services not delivered.


Basically all businesses that are paid by insurance

IE autobody shops charging $10k for a $2k repair

Same issue in US healthcare


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

A number of dental practices have been sold to third party providers (Dentalcorp). The dentist is paid handsomely for the practice but then they are encouraged to maintain a high level of billings. Dentalcorp now has over 500 locations.


----------



## bigmoneytalks (Oct 3, 2014)

james4beach said:


> Yeah, and as year-end approaches, they get a flurry of activity as people use up their insurance. My dentist even sends out an email with a reminder that the year end (for insurance) is approaching.
> 
> It's that kind of thing which immediately makes me suspicious when a dentist is pushing me to do dental work which sounds unnecessary. I don't trust that they are giving me an unbiased medical opinion.


So think of this was private health care like in the US... Doctors pushing for unnecessary visits


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Numbersman61 said:


> A number of dental practices have been sold to third party providers (Dentalcorp). The dentist is paid handsomely for the practice but then they are encouraged to maintain a high level of billings. Dentalcorp now has over 500 locations.


I heard this from a neighbour who is a HNW investment advisor. Many of her dentist clients have sold their practices to large corporations. Dentist draws a handsome salary and doesn’t deal with any administrative stuff, hiring, supply management etc etc.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Not to open a can of worms, but I read a lot about how dental health mirrors overall health. i know it’s in the works, but I’m surprised some sort of minimal dental coverage isn’t offered by provincial health plans. Throw in some eye exams and glasses too! That should get the masses going. 

Wait….what about coverage for prescriptions?

I think I read somewhere once that Canada is the only country with universal health care coverage but no coverage for prescriptions.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

andrewf said:


> A lot of dentists are running borderline insurance fraud operations. They ask if you have insurance/how good it is. Then add extraneous services to try and max it out. Would not be surprised if they bill insurance clients for services not delivered.


I think doctors are in on it too. I routinely had tonsillitis as a child. A 10 day scrip of amoxicillan for $10 and I was cured. Later in my early 20s, had a re-occurrence. Dr. Asked if I had benefit coverage. I sure do! Great….here’s a scrip for Biaxin (approved in 1990) $80 later. Maybe it’s a better med? Only taken for 3 days. Less side effects? Who knows….it all felt really fishy.

do doctors get kickbacks for prescribing certain meds from the pharma companies?


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Yeah, and as year-end approaches, they get a flurry of activity as people use up their insurance. My dentist even sends out an email with a reminder that the year end (for insurance) is approaching.


Up until a few years ago, I had a great dentist - he was older, family & community focused (as opposed to being business focused), he only did what needed doing, didn't overcharge, and didn't push procedures (like replacing multiple fillings that are perfectly fine). He had to retire due to health concerns. The new dentist is the complete opposite - younger, business (vs family) focused, pushes procedures that don't need doing. 
I checked the historical changes in the fees charged to my insurance - there is a profound increase in charges.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> I think doctors are in on it too. I routinely had tonsillitis as a child. A 10 day scrip of amoxicillan for $10 and I was cured. Later in my early 20s, had a re-occurrence. Dr. Asked if I had benefit coverage. I sure do! Great….here’s a scrip for Biaxin (approved in 1990) $80 later. Maybe it’s a better med? Only taken for 3 days. Less side effects? Who knows….it all felt really fishy.
> 
> *do doctors get kickbacks for prescribing certain meds from the pharma companies?*


 ... don't be surprised many do since them pharma sales rep. sits quietly and patiently to "see" the doctor who then later starts giving out them "samples (free)". No different than "any businesses" that "involves" sales ... including them banks.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Thanks for the notes above about your experiences. This helps me understand how to "navigate" the system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ... since you know the absolute condition of your tooth/teeth, then tell her "I'll let you know when I'm ready". And then start looking around for another dentist. It appears you're not comfortable at all with this one. But then don't be surprised if the next one (the younger gen or see dubmac's post #36) does the same. Dentists these days have bills to pay too you know ... for the Lambo or Porche.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Beaver101 said:


> ... since you know the absolute condition of your tooth/teeth, then tell her "I'll let you know when I'm ready". And then start looking around for another dentist. It appears you're not comfortable at all with this one. But then don't be surprised if the next one (the younger gen or see dubmac's post #36) does the same. Dentists these days have bills to pay too you know ... for the Lambo or Porche.


Honestly, they all act like this. That's why I'm trying to get better at "handling" them instead of just running away. This kind of thing seems pretty normal in dentistry.

And I may not know the whole story. That's why I want a conversation... I want to have a lengthy talk and make sure I understand. Maybe the dentist has seen something new that I didn't understand.

These people (and doctors) are always in such a rush, and that's what I hate. I want to have lengthy conversations and really understand my health. Crazy, I know.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

andrewf said:


> A lot of dentists are running borderline insurance fraud operations. They ask if you have insurance/how good it is. Then add extraneous services to try and max it out. Would not be surprised if they bill insurance clients for services not delivered.


 ... despite dentists are to follow the provincial's Dental Association Schedules of fees - there is definitely a 2 tier costs for same procedures which is dependent if you have insurance or not. If you do (and lucky you!), you can well afford the higher fees. If you don't, then they'll stick to the fees schedule at minimum.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Honestly, they all act like this. That's why I'm trying to get better at "handling" them instead of just running away. This kind of thing seems pretty normal in dentistry.
> 
> And I may not know the whole story. That's why I keep saying conversation... I want to have a lengthy talk and make sure I understand. Maybe the dentist has seen something new that I didn't understand.
> 
> These people (and doctors) are always in such a rush, and that's what I hate. I want to have lengthy conversations and really understand my health. Crazy, I know.


 ... lengthy conversation??? Time is money with these "professionals".  I'm not sure you're aware but your doctor can charge you by the minute (or hour) for services that're not covered under your provincial healthcare. Billable like a lawyer. So your provincial healthcare covers you for 5 minutes to seeing your doctor and so that's how much time your doc spends with you ... next please!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

m3s said:


> Dentist was drilling holes because that's how they get paid beav. Insurance pays anyways so there's no moral hazard in their minds
> 
> Who says "prove it" to a dentist  They could show you any poor smucks x-ray it's not like you'd know. There's NPCs everywhere I swear


 ... only you would open wide and bend over when your dentist says so. I always ask my dentist to show me MY x-ray BEFORE we agree upon anything.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> Honestly, they all act like this. That's why I'm trying to get better at "handling" them instead of just running away. This kind of thing seems pretty normal in dentistry.


I wouldn't go that far to say "all" of them but will say some are pushy. Many I know will give options and try to explain the outcome for each. Also, for those that think it's alway easy insurance money, most work needs to be backed up by x-rays and such to get a valid claim. For cleaning though I'm sure it's just the maximum allowed time.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... only you would open wide and bend over when your dentist says so. I always ask my dentist to show me MY x-ray BEFORE we agree upon anything.


That's not proof 

They probably scam people with generic looking teeth. Teeth look like teeth on an x-ray unless you have a clearly identifying gap or snaggle tooth

Could you identify your skeleton if they flash an x-ray with some sleight of hand and misdirection for 10 seconds?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Ok, bot.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

james4beach said:


> Yeah, and as year-end approaches, they get a flurry of activity as people use up their insurance. My dentist even sends out an email with a reminder that the year end (for insurance) is approaching.
> 
> It's that kind of thing which immediately makes me suspicious when a dentist is pushing me to do dental work which sounds unnecessary. I don't trust that they are giving me an unbiased medical opinion.


Someone has to pay for the new Bugatti.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

m3s said:


> Basically all businesses that are paid by insurance
> 
> IE autobody shops charging $10k for a $2k repair
> 
> Same issue in US healthcare


Don't forget about restoration companies. They know how to charge and work the system! We all pay for it in the end.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

An honest dentist will teach you how to take care of your teeth and tell you not to come back unless you have problems. I can see monitoring children and the elderly but outside of that there's no reason why people can take proper care of their own teeth, gums, etc.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

m3s said:


> That's not proof
> 
> They probably scam people with generic looking teeth. Teeth look like teeth on an x-ray unless you have a clearly identifying gap or snaggle tooth
> 
> Could you identify your skeleton if they flash an x-ray with some sleight of hand and misdirection for 10 seconds?


I think I would recognize my X-ray. I know where my fillings are….plus I have a lingual arch.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Synergy said:


> An honest dentist will teach you how to take care of your teeth and tell you not to come back unless you have problems. I can see monitoring children and the elderly but outside of that there's no reason why people can take proper care of their own teeth, gums, etc.


Most people I think would rather visit a dentist twice a year vs. Flossing and brushing after every meal.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Money172375 said:


> Most people I think would rather visit a dentist twice a year vs. Flossing and brushing after every meal.


Agreed. But, should insurance companies, policy holders / employers, governments, etc. pay for laziness.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Money172375 said:


> I think I would recognize my X-ray. I know where my fillings are….plus I have a lingual arch.


Yea that why I said generic looking teeth

Like teens and 20-somethings without fillings. What kind of parent will question a dentist

I bet 99% of people just nod like NPCs to a dentist


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

nobleea said:


> I don't know when the checkup frequency changed from 1 yr to like 5 or 6 months, but I don't like that. Seems like I get calls every month about booking my next checkup, as I'm due. I think every 10 months or so is fine. Seems like a waste otherwise. Only 1 cavity my whole life, and that was just a couple yrs ago.


I'm with ya. Last trip to the dentist's office was in 2015 when I got a cleaning and check up just before benefits expired with a former job. 

Before that it was in 2012 when a 25-year-old filling popped out. 

Before that? Can't even remember. I haven't had a cavity in god knows how long and I'm not even obsessive about my teeth. Brush before bed each night. Mouthwash in the morning. Don't even floss. Good genetics, I guess. But if the genetic factor is that strong, then heart disease (dad's side of the family) or cancer (mom's side of the family) are probably just lurking around the corner.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

AlwaysMissingTheBoat said:


> Before that? Can't even remember. I haven't had a cavity in god knows how long and I'm not even obsessive about my teeth. Brush before bed each night. Mouthwash in the morning. Don't even floss. Good genetics, I guess. But if the genetic factor is that strong, then heart disease (dad's side of the family) or cancer (mom's side of the family) are probably just lurking around the corner.


I just don't drink sugary drinks like pop or Starbucks

I drink water and black coffee. Sometimes kombucha but I let it get tart/sour so the sugar is mostly eaten

Even sugar-free gatorade tastes perfectly fine to me (horrible to sugar addicts apparently)


----------



## AlwaysMissingTheBoat (8 mo ago)

m3s said:


> Even sugar-free gatorade tastes perfectly fine to me (horrible to sugar addicts apparently)


I don't care for the taste of most Gatorade flavors, with or without sugar. But if you're talking Powerade Zero, especially blue raspberry, then I can't get enough of that!


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Honestly, they all act like this. That's why I'm trying to get better at "handling" them instead of just running away. This kind of thing seems pretty normal in dentistry.
> 
> And I may not know the whole story. That's why I want a conversation... I want to have a lengthy talk and make sure I understand. Maybe the dentist has seen something new that I didn't understand.
> 
> These people (and doctors) are always in such a rush, and that's what I hate. I want to have lengthy conversations and really understand my health. Crazy, I know.


They want to get the maximum pay for the least amount of their time. You need to be ruthless in advocating for yourself, and the same goes for regular doctors. The people who lack the knowledge or ability to advocate for themselves are the ones who get taken advantage of. They might also have their health concerns dismissed becaue the doctor can't be bothered to invest the time needed to figure out the actual problem.


----------

